# Redundancy - Dole advice.



## AUDZ (1 Aug 2008)

Hi,

New to this so sorry if I miss any info.

I have been working since 2 July 2007 – till just about 2 and a half hours ago.
I just got made redundant.

I do not qualify for any Redundancy package, as you have to be working 2 yrs.

I am getting one month’s wage, which was in my contract anyway, and holiday pay I am due, 10 days.

I just started work the minute I got out of college, after 4yrs degree course, and I live with my boyfriend in his family home – I pay rent.
But I have been saving to go away, for a year, and I had planned on handing in my notice in September anyway, to leave in October, so basically I am missing two months wages, from my savings for going away for a year, that I had planned on.

I have my visas and everything sorted, just worried about my money situation.

But I just need to know about the dole, and applying. And as I’m not ‘renting’ from a landlord, giving my fiancé’s mother money but this is not on any record/ rent book etc..and I pay bills etc..

As I don’t think I will be able to get 3 months work somewhere, August/Sept/Oct, - going away start of November.

Anyone any help or advice, would greatly appreciate it.

I was told to apply straight away as I got made Redundant , I’m allowed to get the dole? But really I haven’t a clue about the dole or what it entails to apply for it etc?

Oh I am 25yrs if that makes any difference.
 
Thanks a lot for any advice.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Aug 2008)

AUDZ said:


> But I just need to know about the dole, and applying.


Go to your local _SW _office on Tuesday with any relevant documentation (e.g. _P45_, _RP1 _redundancy form, _P60 _etc.) and ask about _Jobseeker's Benefit/Allowance_.


> And as I’m not ‘renting’ from a landlord, giving my fiancé’s mother money but this is not on any record/ rent book etc..and I pay bills etc..


I don't understand your point/question here.


> As I don’t think I will be able to get 3 months work somewhere, August/Sept/Oct, - going away start of November.


Or here.





> I was told to apply straight away as I got made Redundant , I’m allowed to get the dole? But really I haven’t a clue about the dole or what it entails to apply for it etc?


If you have enough _PRSI _contributions and are genuinely available for an seeking work then you will get _Jobseeker's Benefit_. If you don't have enough _PRSI_ contributions then you will be means tested for _Jobseeker's Allowance_. See www.welfare.ie for details of the qualification criteria these payments.

Also - send a _Form P50 _to _Revenue _in case you can claim any tax back:

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment


----------



## gipimann (1 Aug 2008)

AUDZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> But I just need to know about the dole, and applying. And as I’m not ‘renting’ from a landlord, giving my fiancé’s mother money but this is not on any record/ rent book etc..and I pay bills etc..


 
The OP might be referring to entitlement to Rent Supplement. If so, for info - in cases where a person is "bunking in", or sharing with friends and not an official tenant, no rent supplement would be payable.


----------



## Welfarite (7 Aug 2008)

...or worrying about the means test for Jobseeker's Allowance.


----------

